# How available is non-ethanol gasoline in your Country, State, Province, or ?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

How available is non-ethanol gasoline in your State, Country, Province, jurisdiction?

I'm in Central NJ along the Delaware River, just north of Philadelphia, ships bringing gasoline to the terminals here. If we have it, I don't know where it is. I believe gasoline with 85/15 ethanol is required in every State but some stations do sell non-ethanol.

I do know you can get it at airports, 100 Octane! Then what are you paying for it. There's a captive audience at airports.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Here in CT, I see our gas is basically E10 ... 

I have never come across a station serving pure straight gas ... so be it.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Non ethanol fuel is quite easy to find in most areas of Ontario.

The top grade of fuel at several national gas station chains (Shell and Canadian Tire) is ethanol free.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada (pure-gas.org)

Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada (pure-gas.org)


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

Nothing but E10 and some E15 in this area of Northern Virginia. Go at least 60 miles west and southwest, then some E0 shows up, or one might be able to find it at some of the marinas on the Chesapeake Bay or the larger lakes.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

I got really lucky. The only Sunoco gas station in the entire state of New Jersey, that sells Cam 2 101 octane non ethanol gas is right in my town. Its $9.50 a gallon. Still $10.50 cheaper than tru fuel at home depot. Aside from that, 3 are 3 locations in the state that sell it and their out in the middle of no where. Beyond that its actually against the law in this state to sell non ethanol and this a huge refinery state. Its ridiculous. Even though that Sunoco is in my town, I never bought any, still too pricey for my blood. I stick to 87 with stabil and run my machines dry at the end of the sesson.


----------



## Preacherman (Dec 20, 2020)

There around, PA, but is it worth me driving in traffic 20 miles to get a gallon - No. not to me I’ll stick with my tru- fuel gallon. If by chance we have mild winters here in southwest PA which is has been the norm -I’ll empty the tanks of tru- fuel each year - if I didn’t use the blower. Put it in the tractor for spring. Put fresh in blower. I empty all my equipment out every year put in tru- fuel run for a minute shut it down until it’s time to put back in service then it get “hi-test” (as my dad would say) 91 octane all season. My 2 stroke machines all have Tru- fuel year round so no mixing or forgetting to stabilize here. I’ll burn through 2-3 gallons of premix so no big deal to me. Any fuel left over end of year goes into the Taco (minus the premix).


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I think in NJ you can only get it at a couple of airports and the sunoco station mentioned above (although I thought they stopped carrying it the last time l looked). I usually just stick with good quality top tier gas (for me, Shell V-Power), and perhaps an additive mixed in and have never had a problem.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

Very few in jersey, non near me.


----------



## Spyle (Oct 24, 2017)

Pretty easy here in the Province of Quebec, highest octane rating, 91 or 94 at Shell, Canadian Tire and also Costco.


----------



## Jesse11B (Jan 27, 2020)

Many fuel stations in Minnesota have ethanol free non oxygenated pumps. Growing up I thought all stations had ethanol free premium.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Nothing accessible to me. I have seen it for sale in upstate NY when on road trips. I know my son can access it in Illinois. I think it's labeled 91 AKI/E0.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Up here it's all non-ethanol... Japan's limit is 3% but I don't think many places carry it, maybe in the city I dunno.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Easy to find all over Western NY.


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Readily available in the province of Saskatchewan.


----------



## Mortten (Jan 31, 2020)

A marina about 20 miles away is the closest for me.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

If I used non-ethanol gas, I would have to walk about 50 feet from my office to Frederick Brothers Oil next door for VP Racing 108 octane.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

In North Idaho and Eastern Washington State, many stations have non-ethanol as their premium (91 or 92 octane) grade. In fact, some actually post its price as a separate standalone number (usually in blue) on the big road signs. Blue makes me think of propane, but I'm getting used to it.


----------



## Mark J (Dec 23, 2020)

Local Stewart's convenience stores with pumps, Schenectady NY, all sell non ethanol premium


----------



## ALSNJ (Feb 14, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> How available is non-ethanol gasoline in your State, Country, Province, jurisdiction?
> 
> I'm in Central NJ along the Delaware River, just north of Philadelphia, ships bringing gasoline to the terminals here. If we have it, I don't know where it is. I believe gasoline with 85/15 ethanol is required in every State but some stations do sell non-ethanol.
> 
> I do know you can get it at airports, 100 Octane! Then what are you paying for it. There's a captive audience at airports.


I am in North NJ. It is not available up here either. I heard, but can not confirm that aviation fuel is not available for on aviation use.


----------



## Thorstein Klingenberg (Mar 12, 2021)

In Norway all 98 octane RON (93 MON) fuel is E0. So for storage 98 is absolutely the way to go. The daily driver is a 911 that also needs 98 octane so I just fill the same stuff no matter if it's the Honda blower or the car.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

RON Octane rating, Research Octane Number, is the European octane rating and mostly used Worldwide. 98 RON is equivalent to the U.S. equivalent AKI of 93.5. MON is Motor Octane Rating, another testing method but is a stress test, run at 900 RPMs, (RON is run at 600 RPMs), with warm fuel using variable ignition timing.

The U.S. AKI is the average of the RON rating and the MON rating so it would be halfway between the two.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Quite available here in Wisconsin. Nearly every station has ethanol free premium and I have a Mills Fleet Farm that sell two grades of ethanol free gas, 89 and 91 octane. I only use the 89 octane in everything I own.


----------



## Sandman (Dec 20, 2017)

Here in rural northern Michigan, alcohol free gas is pretty easy to find. Closest one to me is less than 3 miles. Another station sells their only high octane gas as alcohol free, however, it is from a multi grade pump, so if the last user pumped regular with alcohol, you will initially get that, as that is what is in the plumbing/hose after the switching valve.


----------



## mick461 (Dec 28, 2020)

I'm in North East Wisconsin most ethanol free pumps are premium 91 octane and $.70 cents more per gallon and well worth it! Some premium pumps still have ethanol, and it is stated! 
You can test it...








Amazon.com : Briggs & Stratton 795161 Gasohol Tester Replaces 100023/795161 : Ethanol Test Kit : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : Briggs & Stratton 795161 Gasohol Tester Replaces 100023/795161 : Ethanol Test Kit : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com




10 bucks you can test for ethanol easy!


----------



## Jrpracer (Apr 28, 2021)

NW Ohio has a good supply of ethanol free gas often referred to as recreational fuel. Mostly premium .


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

In TX, about 10 miles away on every island at a huge Buccees' station (may e 80 pumps total?) and in MI where I hit snow, at just about every station, closest about 1000 feet from the house by road (closer line of sight). All 91 octane E0 . . . No E0 87.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

2 blocks from the house, Esso cardlock, marked fuel 93 octane, lots of logging and boating here.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

JLawrence08648 said:


> How available is non-ethanol gasoline in your State, Country, Province, jurisdiction?
> 
> I'm in Central NJ along the Delaware River, just north of Philadelphia, ships bringing gasoline to the terminals here. If we have it, I don't know where it is. I believe gasoline with 85/15 ethanol is required in every State but some stations do sell non-ethanol.
> 
> I do know you can get it at airports, 100 Octane! Then what are you paying for it. There's a captive audience at airports.


none that i've found in NJ unless you buy aviation gas


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought 91 Octane E0 last weekend in central NY. Car was so responsive I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Chils (May 13, 2021)

It's available at nearly every station here in NW AR. Pick your poison.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I know people that go to Princeton Airport for their gas.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

None here in central CT that I am aware of.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Chils said:


> It's available at nearly every station here in NW AR. Pick your poison.
> View attachment 179637


Uh prices like that are the real story. Definitely none here


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Our prices are considerably higher


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Gas is US$5.25 a gallon here right now, diesel a little cheaper @$4.54.

So not too much above where it usually is, a little high but wat'cha gonna do.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Widely available here, all premium (91 octane) is ethanol free


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Honda1132 said:


> Widely available here, all premium (91 octane) is ethanol free


Wonder why you say all (although I'm in Ontario and can't see other co ie Esso making a different blend) as the only ethanol-free here is Shell and Can Tire .

Unless the prem pump has a label specifically saying no ethanol, it has it. No labels anywhere? Then they all have it.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

I think most of the fuel here in the Marttimes comes from the Irving refinery here in Saint John. The stations I usually go to have it labelled as such I.e. 0 % ethanol, regular has 10% and midgrade/ supreme up to 5%.

Found this online regarding Canadian gasoline supply and distribution 


https://www.cer-rec.gc.ca/en/data-analysis/energy-commodities/crude-oil-petroleum-products/report/2019-gasoline/index.html


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

and that 5% is not 0%. As I said, only 2 mfg sell 0% and hopefully that does not change because my car calls for 0% as well. 

Car mfg even says in the manual(to paraphrase): if 0% is not available, only put as much gas-with-ethanol in as it takes to get to a station that does sell 0%.


----------



## LTNJ (Sep 10, 2021)

AvGas found at airports may contain lead in the gasoline. Some mixtures may be blue. Most vehicles are made to run unleaded gasoline only. However, if you purchase any gasoline with an octane rating above standard levels for cars (usually 94) you can mix this with a lower rated gasoline to bring down the total octane rating. One gallon of 100 plus one gallon of 87, mixed, would make two gallons of 93.5. 
If you live in NJ and are looking for ethanol free fuel there are quite a few stations in PA. 
pure-gas.org as well as their pure gas app has a very comprehensive list of stations with ethanol free gas in PA and across the USA. 




JLawrence08648 said:


> How available is non-ethanol gasoline in your State, Country, Province, jurisdiction?
> 
> I'm in Central NJ along the Delaware River, just north of Philadelphia, ships bringing gasoline to the terminals here. If we have it, I don't know where it is. I believe gasoline with 85/15 ethanol is required in every State but some stations do sell non-ethanol.
> 
> I do know you can get it at airports, 100 Octane! Then what are you paying for it. There's a captive audience at airports.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Here in southern NY state on Long Island only 2 stations sell it, ones about 20 min from me so I might start using it for the small engines.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Chils said:


> It's available at nearly every station here in NW AR. Pick your poison.


I wish we had that 87 E-free option here in Maine...


----------



## LTNJ (Sep 10, 2021)

tabora said:


> I wish we had that 87 E-free option here in Maine...


Very odd how the state laws differ. Seems like over a hundred stations in PA and barley any in the surrounding states 🤔


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

None near me here in CT.


----------



## Chils (May 13, 2021)

tabora said:


> I wish we had that 87 E-free option here in Maine...


The Casey's stations here have those options. Most of my other ones only have ethanol free premium.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Chils said:


> The Casey's stations here have those options.


Where's "here"?


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

tabora said:


> Where's "here"?











How available is non-ethanol gasoline in your Country...


In Norway all 98 octane RON (93 MON) fuel is E0. So for storage 98 is absolutely the way to go. The daily driver is a 911 that also needs 98 octane so I just fill the same stuff no matter if it's the Honda blower or the car.




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

tabora said:


> I wish we had that 87 E-free option here in Maine...


I suspect some of the fuel in Maine comes from the Irving refinery in Saint John, only premium is ethanol free at most stations here in New Brunswick


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Around here it is difficult to find good gas. Not sure I can get any pure gas.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

tabora said:


> I wish we had that 87 E-free option here in Maine...


Once you get above the "Volvo Line" (midcoast Maine) you can find 90 E0 at a number of regular gas stations. Apparently, availability is based on countly regulations. I have three go-to spots, depending on my work travel. 
1. If I have to go south (MA, RI), on the way back, I purchase 91 MOGAS at the Hampton Airfield. Very friendly folks.
2. If I have the time to make a special trip, I go to Twitchell's Airport in Turner for 91 MOGAS. Again, very friendly people.
3. If I'm working downeast, I go to the Tradewinds Citco in Ellsworth. 90 octane E0 at the pump.


----------



## Tall Timbers (Sep 15, 2021)

I don't believe I've ever seen ethanol added to gas in Alaska, for which I'm thankful.


----------



## Surfwooder (Sep 20, 2021)

Yesterday, I was looking at Youtube, and found a few videos that showed how to remove ethanol from gasoline. It can be a bit messy, but seems to work. I'm going to try it. All you have to do is calculate the amount of gas to ethanol. I see on the pumps it is 10%, so 5 gal of gas would require adding .5 gal of pure water, and shake vigorously, and allow to sit undisturbed over night. The ethanol will separate from the gas, and will easily be syphoned from the gas. You will need a see through container to see the line between gas, water, ethanol. Your yield will be 4.5 gallons of pure gas. Good Luck.


----------



## nbwinter (Jan 18, 2021)

About a 15 minute drive from my house. Only 2 stations I know for sure in my small city so I go there most of the time unless I am in a pinch.


----------



## Surfwooder (Sep 20, 2021)

I see you live in Canada, you can get non-ethanol gas at Canadian Tire, throughout the country. Here in New Hampshire, we can only get non-ethanol gas by the gallon at Home Depot, Lowes, or at a lawn shop, or dealer. The price runs upward from $15.00-$20.00/gal. I'm thinking of making my own ethanol free fuel. Also, I may just go to the Concord Airport, and buy some 100 oct, Low Lead Av. Gas. I don't think Simplicity has a Cat, in the exhaust, nor Ox sensors.


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

Non -ethanol gas is available at almost any gas station here in Qc


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

91 non-oxy any day of the week here in MN. Run it in my race car and plenty left for 2021 blowing season coming up.


----------



## Surfwooder (Sep 20, 2021)

Here in New Hampshire, it is almost impossible to find a gas station that sells any kind of non-ethanol gasoline. I'm going to experiment removing the ethanol. Today I just bought a new Simplicity Snow Blower Pro 24. Now, I'll have two large B&S engines to feed. I also own a Simplicity Lawn Tractor. I could buy gas in 1 or 2 gallon pre-packaged gas, for $15.00 per can.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

There are 53 places you can buy non-ethanol gas in New Hampshire. Check out pure-gas.org


----------



## Nick S (Sep 26, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> How available is non-ethanol gasoline in your State, Country, Province, jurisdiction?
> 
> I'm in Central NJ along the Delaware River, just north of Philadelphia, ships bringing gasoline to the terminals here. If we have it, I don't know where it is. I believe gasoline with 85/15 ethanol is required in every State but some stations do sell non-ethanol.
> 
> I do know you can get it at airports, 100 Octane! Then what are you paying for it. There's a captive audience at airports.


A lot of Wawa's have it now in the Lehigh valley region of pa.


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

non-ethanol gas is available at almost every gas station here, never saw one without(exept the smaller brand of gas station), the shell staion is the nearsest from where I live, I think the non-ethanol is 93, the 85 and 87 have ethanol in them, always use nonethanol gas for my small engine, prevent headache when the season is around the corner


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

PhilThefarmer said:


> non-ethanol gas is available at almost every gas station here, never saw one without(exept the smaller brand of gas station), the shell staion is the nearsest from where I live, I think the non-ethanol is 93, the 85 and 87 have ethanol in them, always use nonethanol gas for my small engine, prevent headache when the season is around the corner


Don't know where you are in Canada BUT the only stations that don't use ethanol are Canadian Tire (reg and mid have it, supreme does not and it is non-top-tier) and Shell (only supreme is non-ethanol and it IS top-tier). With the exception of Chevron (only sold in B.C. and then again, only their supreme has none), ALL others (Esso, Mobil, etc) have 5-10% in all grades.

If no sticker at all, all grades have it. If sticker only on reg/mid and none on super, then super has none as well.

What major stations you use have none?


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Where I live it used to be the only way to get ethanol free fuel was pumping Shell Premium but for several years now Shell premium pumps are no longer marked as E free so I assume all grades now contain ethanol. It hasn't been an issue though as I just add Sta-Bil to the gas jug and I'm good but if I had my druthers I'd by the E free.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Just noticed a nearby station advertising clear gas for a 30% cost premium. Funny because winter premium here (4000ft altitude in central Oregon) is ethanol-free anyway. Time to swap the summer gas in the cans for fresh stuff anyway. Away we go!


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Our shell premium still is 0% (stickers still attached)

You can ask the station attendant if it has/has not got E in it. If you still think it does, ask him to show you their delivery receipt (I did in the past when I used a diff brand and he did). There's no prices on it so there should not be an issue.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

LenD said:


> Our shell premium still is 0% (stickers still attached)


Same for my area as well.


----------



## ClaudeNovaScotia (Oct 13, 2021)

Honda1132 said:


> I think most of the fuel here in the Marttimes comes from the Irving refinery here in Saint John. The stations I usually go to have it labelled as such I.e. 0 % ethanol, regular has 10% and midgrade/ supreme up to 5%.
> 
> Found this online regarding Canadian gasoline supply and distribution
> 
> ...


Irving gas is NOT ethanol free, at any grade. I know this because I asked one attendant, who actually called their boss to confirm. What IS ethanol free: Shell Supreme, Canadian Tire Supreme (which is actually Shell gas re-branded, from what I read in another forum), and Ultramar Supreme.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

ClaudeNovaScotia said:


> and Ultramar Supreme


I was curious about the Ultramar, as there is a station an hour away from me, (their 91 has ethanol). I just pulled this from their website. Damn regulations allow ethanol free in certain provinces and not right across the country? Even with 87 in some locations.

*Do we add ethanol to our Ultramar gasoline?*
We follow Canada's Clean Fuel Standards (Federal and Provincial regulations) and are pleased to offer our customers lower-carbon fuel options where available. All Ultramar service stations sell 87 Octane fuel, which contains up to 10% ethanol, except in Prince Edward Island, Newfoundland and the Quebec City region, where 87 Octane fuel is still ethanol-free. For 91 Octane fuel, all regions have up to 10% ethanol content except for the Provinces of Quebec, Prince Edward Island, Newfoundland, and New Brunswick, where 91 Octane fuel is still ethanol-free. We indicate on the pump or by the grade selectors if the gasoline does not contain ethanol or contains up to 10% ethanol.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

FWIW, a simple ethanol concentration "tester" is amazing cheap. If you want the Final Word on what you have available.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Best mileage was using Shell V-Power when we rode motorcycles from PA to Sturgis. Locally, station here sells racing fuel and has non-ethanol pumps.


----------



## brianfernandes89 (4 mo ago)

Dusty said:


> I got really lucky. The only Sunoco gas station in the entire state of New Jersey, that sells Cam 2 101 octane non ethanol gas is right in my town. Its $9.50 a gallon. Still $10.50 cheaper than tru fuel at home depot. Aside from that, 3 are 3 locations in the state that sell it and their out in the middle of no where. Beyond that its actually against the law in this state to sell non ethanol and this a huge refinery state. Its ridiculous. Even though that Sunoco is in my town, I never bought any, still too pricey for my blood. I stick to 87 with stabil and run my machines dry at the end of the sesson.


Where is this Sunoco gas station in NJ?


----------



## brianfernandes89 (4 mo ago)

Dusty said:


> I got really lucky. The only Sunoco gas station in the entire state of New Jersey, that sells Cam 2 101 octane non ethanol gas is right in my town. Its $9.50 a gallon. Still $10.50 cheaper than tru fuel at home depot. Aside from that, 3 are 3 locations in the state that sell it and their out in the middle of no where. Beyond that its actually against the law in this state to sell non ethanol and this a huge refinery state. Its ridiculous. Even though that Sunoco is in my town, I never bought any, still too pricey for my blood. I stick to 87 with stabil and run my machines dry at the end of the sesson.


What town is this in im interested


----------



## surfwooder_421 (4 mo ago)

Here in New Hampshire, the fuel Nazis have really taken over. The Concord Airport cut off sales to people filling gas cans. Now they want a "tail number" aircraft parking spot. The owner of the FBO said selling avgas not destine for a aircraft could cost him a heavy State fine, plus he would lose the brand, which is Phillips 66. All this Government forced compliance is not cost effective.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Eastern PA .. racing gas, non ethanol 1.5 miles from home


----------



## Pogodaddy (4 mo ago)

Southern MN definitely had 91 octane with 0 ethanol and non-oxy. You need to pay attention as I have found some stations that isn’t the case. 


Sandman said:


> Here in rural northern Michigan, alcohol free gas is pretty easy to find. Closest one to me is less than 3 miles. Another station sells their only high octane gas as alcohol free, however, it is from a multi grade pump, so if the last user pumped regular with alcohol, you will initially get that, as that is what is in the plumbing/hose after the switching valve.


Sandman, I have never thought about that. How much do you think is in the hose?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

JLawrence08648 said:


> How available is non-ethanol gasoline in your State, Country, Province, jurisdiction?
> 
> I'm in Central NJ along the Delaware River, just north of Philadelphia, ships bringing gasoline to the terminals here. If we have it, I don't know where it is. I believe gasoline with 85/15 ethanol is required in every State but some stations do sell non-ethanol.
> 
> I do know you can get it at airports, 100 Octane! Then what are you paying for it. There's a captive audience at airports.


I have several non-Ethanol stations around me. I use it when storing OPE. A bit expensive but it is 91 octane. I believe it's right around 4.50/gal now


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Pogodaddy said:


> Sandman, I have never thought about that. How much do you think is in the hose?


With my motorcycle, I always try to pull in after someone else pumping premium, because the hose contents account for about a third of a gallon.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

In Manitoba all pump fuel has to have ethanol as of Jan 2022.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Including for marine, air, and off-road use?


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Manitoba Fuel Regulations


Swan Valley Co-op is a locally-owned co-operative serving Swan River and The Pas.




www.swanvalleyco-op.crs





i have no idea if the rules are for “consumer” pump gas only, or ALL fuel. For sure marine, and offroad.

not sure if air fuel can have ethanol?? Maybe it’s exempt? No idea. All I know is pump gas has ethanol, so it’s either canned fuel or remove the ethanol. It looks fairly easy to do.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Nan_wpg said:


> Manitoba Fuel Regulations
> 
> 
> Swan Valley Co-op is a locally-owned co-operative serving Swan River and The Pas.
> ...


It's been a while since I looked, but a majority of aircraft engines have typically not been certified for auto fuel, and 100LL is the standard . . . IE, not only no ethanol, but still a bit of lead . . . Some could get a supplementay type certificate to allow auto fuel, but mostly older, carbed engines.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

I have to drive across the border into Maine (about a 30 minute drive), it was $6.29 a couple months ago.


----------



## Chils (May 13, 2021)

I guess I'm lucky. Here in AR it's available nearly everywhere. Sunday I needed fuel for my small engines and I knew where the cheapest gas was. 3 stations near each other. Went to 2 stations and non-ethanol was 91 octane premium for $4.18 and $4.19/gal. One more try and the 3rd had 87 octane non-ethanol for $3.95/gal. Filled the cans.


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

It's easy to find in WI. In my town alone 6 gas stations sell it.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

More than that for 87 ethanol here


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## mick461 (Dec 28, 2020)

Toyboy said:


> It's easy to find in WI. In my town alone 6 gas stations sell it.


I'm in Appleton and I was at the local ace hardware looking over new snow blowers December 21 2022 with the big storm about to hit... The guy on the phone is non stop... We can pick it up, but we can't work on it for at least 2 weeks.... I ask the common issue of all the snowblowers all at once??? Ethanol fuel almost every time! They run it they leave it sit and call us when it wont start!


----------



## daoswald (1 mo ago)

A gas station 3-miles from my home has 88 octaine ethanol free available at the same price as 89 octaine E10, which at my elevation (4800-5000 feet) is a mid-grade octaine.

I run it in my mower, snow blower, hedge trimmer, chainsaw, and '95 full size Bronco. The Bronco gets 1-2mpg better with it versus E10.


----------



## 1flhtk4me (4 mo ago)

My local ExxonMobil here Billings Mt has 91 ethanol free.


----------



## Bearguy69 (1 mo ago)

JLawrence08648 said:


> How available is non-ethanol gasoline in your State, Country, Province, jurisdiction?
> 
> I'm in Central NJ along the Delaware River, just north of Philadelphia, ships bringing gasoline to the terminals here. If we have it, I don't know where it is. I believe gasoline with 85/15 ethanol is required in every State but some stations do sell non-ethanol.
> 
> I do know you can get it at airports, 100 Octane! Then what are you paying for it. There's a captive audience at airports.


Easy peasy lemon squeezy. I just go to my local Maverick gas station and get it. Last time I paid for it was 2.97 a gallon.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

It's funny, it seems the majority of states that have non-ethanol gasoline readily available are in the midwest and just south. The states where the corn is grown and turned into ethanol. They know that the ethanol is junk, but it provides jobs. Farmers, truckers, processing plants.

Only ethanol free gas that I know of in Massachusetts is TruFuel in a can or racing fuel at the pump at a few select Sunocos. Like someone else said, aviation fuel is a no go (unless you know someone).


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

We are between Buffalo and Rochester NY. We have it available if we go into Town, $5.00 per gallon. But it probably won't be long before the woman Governor who thinks she is God makes it unavailable in the name of whatever her latest cause is. Lol


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Tabora- 

Thanks for posting the link to the Mercury YouTube video. 

A couple of screen shots make important points of E10 which I have posted several times.


----------



## mick461 (Dec 28, 2020)

BazookaJoe said:


> Tabora-
> 
> Thanks for posting the link to the Mercury YouTube video.
> 
> ...





BazookaJoe said:


> Tabora-
> 
> Thanks for posting the link to the Mercury YouTube video.
> 
> ...


Under the 2007 law, there must be 36 billion gallons of biofuels blended into the nation’s fuel supplies by 2022. No more than 15 billion gallons of that can be corn-based ethanol, and 21 billion gallons must be from advanced biofuels. After 2022 the EPA is granted authority to set annual targets. A broad range of groups oppose the RFS mandate, including environmental groups, anti-poverty groups, most economists, energy companies, and many farm groups.
Despite the opposition, the biofuel lobbies have so far held sway in Congress. Over time, however, opposition to the RFS has increased as the negative economic, technical, and environmental effects have become more obvious. The RFS is a failed experiment. Congress should recognize its mistake before more damage is done and repeal the mandate.

Biofuel lobbies post biofuel myths.... Price being the same.. Would anyone buy E10 over ethanol free... FOR ANYTING AT ALL ???


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

mick461 said:


> Under the 2007 law, there must be 36 billion gallons of biofuels blended into the nation’s fuel supplies by 2022. No more than 15 billion gallons of that can be corn-based ethanol, and 21 billion gallons must be from advanced biofuels. After 2022 the EPA is granted authority to set annual targets. A broad range of groups oppose the RFS mandate, including environmental groups, anti-poverty groups, most economists, energy companies, and many farm groups.
> Despite the opposition, the biofuel lobbies have so far held sway in Congress. Over time, however, opposition to the RFS has increased as the negative economic, technical, and environmental effects have become more obvious. The RFS is a failed experiment. Congress should recognize its mistake before more damage is done and repeal the mandate.
> 
> Biofuel lobbies post biofuel myths.... Price being the same.. Would anyone buy E10 over ethanol free... FOR ANYTING AT ALL ???


Too many jobs would be lost if it ended. Congress won't change anything that involves jobs being lost, even if it is the right thing to do. One of the reasons our healthcare is messed up.


----------



## mick461 (Dec 28, 2020)

Husqvarna_10530SBE said:


> Too many jobs would be lost if it ended. Congress won't change anything that involves jobs being lost, even if it is the right thing to do. One of the reasons our healthcare is messed up.


Total agreement!


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

I use avgas in some of my OPE. It is not illegal to use avgas in offroad engines. Avgas is less volatile - with a Reid vapor pressure range of 5.5 to 7 psi - than automotive gasoline which has a range of 8 to 14 psi. (Vapor pressure minimum limit ensures adequate volatility for engine starting.) 

Avgas does not oxidize nearly as fast as automotive pump gas. Avgas stores well far, far longer than automobile pump gas. link


----------



## NETim1187 (9 d ago)

Here in Nebraska, non-ethanol gas is pretty easy to find. Fencerows and other wildlife habitat is not.

(We're plowing every acre, marginal or otherwise, to grow corn to produce ethanol to save the earth. And using lots and lots of water to do it.)


----------



## TwiceStroked (Sep 30, 2021)

2AriensGuy said:


> We are between Buffalo and Rochester NY. We have it available if we go into Town, $5.00 per gallon. But it probably won't be long before the woman Governor who thinks she is God makes it unavailable in the name of whatever her latest cause is. Lol


Stewart's has 91 non ethanol.
Dragon lady is on a jb kool-aid high.
How'd the grid do in Buffalo's recent snowstorm??
Can't wait to see DoT plows parked and all hways looking like the gOOd old days.
White and Hardpacked!!


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

Our grid was fine. We had 70+ mph wind gusts with sustained winds of 50+ mph. Never lost power but lights did flicker 2x. Though it was going to go out but it didn't. I was prepared for it anyways. Honda eu2000i x2 plus 10+ gallons of non ethanol 90 octane on hand. 

We only have 3 absolute necessary items that need power. Furnace, deep freezer and fridge/freezer. I have the ability to unplug each one and plug them directly into the generator, but only 1 at a time. It works great and I never have to worry about backfeeding electricity into the grid. Just a forced manual disconnect. Lol.


----------



## RalphS (Jan 10, 2022)

Husqvarna_10530SBE said:


> It's funny, it seems the majority of states that have non-ethanol gasoline readily available are in the midwest and just south. The states where the corn is grown and turned into ethanol. They know that the ethanol is junk, but it provides jobs. Farmers, truckers, processing plants.
> 
> Only ethanol free gas that I know of in Massachusetts is TruFuel in a can or racing fuel at the pump at a few select Sunocos. Like someone else said, aviation fuel is a no go (unless you know someone).


Not sure where in MA you are, but I've been told that regular people can purchase AV Gas at the North Hampton, NH Airport and Sterling MA airport. I'm near Lowell- closest pump gas is in Winchester NH, where there are a few stations that have ETOH-free at the pumps. 
Pure-gas.org lists availability of ETOH-free fuel by state, but read the comments, as almost all places in MA are TruFuel-type in cans.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

RalphS said:


> Not sure where in MA you are, but I've been told that regular people can purchase AV Gas at the North Hampton, NH Airport and Sterling MA airport. I'm near Lowell- closest pump gas is in Winchester NH, where there are a few stations that have ETOH-free at the pumps.
> Pure-gas.org lists availability of ETOH-free fuel by state, but read the comments, as almost all places in MA are TruFuel-type in cans.


I'm near Plymouth.


----------



## mick461 (Dec 28, 2020)

NETim1187 said:


> Here in Nebraska, non-ethanol gas is pretty easy to find. Fencerows and other wildlife habitat is not.
> 
> 
> For decades, the U.S. government has, at great expense, encouraged farmers to grow more corn so that it can be turned into ethanol, a gasoline additive. *Ethanol makers receive all kinds of grants and subsidies*.Mar 14, 2022 e're plowing every acre, marginal or otherwise, to grow corn to produce ethanol to save the earth. And using lots and lots of water and tax payer money to do it. All pray to the ethanol god?


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

It's not about saving the Earth. It's about creating/saving jobs in the Midwest.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

I haven't read through this entire thread, so this has probably already been said, but I've been using E10 in my small engines for two decades now without issue. I mix 1 oz per gallon of Seafoam with it. I used to be religious about using non-ethanol but I don't worry about it anymore. I suppose you could say my religion switched to Seafoam, lol.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

mick461 said:


> Price being the same.. Would anyone buy E10 over ethanol free... FOR ANYTING AT ALL ???


Yes. Because I remember the days of frozen fuel lines if you didn't use something like HEET.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Husqvarna_10530SBE said:


> I'm near Plymouth.


Try your local air field or a marina that sells gas. Other than that you are stuck with the Very expensive stuff at the hardware/auto parts store. 
I Do not recommend using the Low Lead 100 octane. It burns too slow for a small engine. Why would you want to breath in the lead? Also, you won't get more Power, probably less. Buy the 91 Av Gas. Not sure what they call it at a Marina. Obviously, most marinas are not open now unless they service commercial fishing boats.


----------



## kozal01 (10 mo ago)

Rec fuel is pretty common around here now but I mostly use regular 87 E10. I fully understand the issues caused by improper storage with ethanol fuels but I chuckle at the die hard ethanol free or nothing crowd. I run ethanol free gas before storage in my larger equipment and ethanol free all year in my two stroke stuff. That said before rec gas was available around me I ran regular 87 for decades with no issues at all. Just run a fuel stabilizer and you'll be just fine. Some people really make way too big of a deal out of what fuel they feel they "need" to run in these things.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Try your local air field or a marina that sells gas. Other than that you are stuck with the Very expensive stuff at the hardware/auto parts store.
> I Do not recommend using the Low Lead 100 octane. It burns too slow for a small engine. Why would you want to breath in the lead? Also, you won't get more Power, probably less. Buy the 91 Av Gas. Not sure what they call it at a Marina. Obviously, most marinas are not open now unless they service commercial fishing boats.


For the amount of use that my snow thrower gets, one can of Trufuel usually does it (two if it's a bad winter). Not a huge expense. I'll use any leftover Trufuel in my lawnmower or chainsaw. Saves me from having to remove/clean carbs or buy new ones.

If I used a lot more fuel, then I would try to find a more affordable source.

Thanks for the suggestions anyways. I may look into it anyways, out of curiosity.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

kozal01 said:


> Rec fuel is pretty common around here now but I mostly use regular 87 E10. I fully understand the issues caused by improper storage with ethanol fuels but I chuckle at the die hard ethanol free or nothing crowd. I run ethanol free gas before storage in my larger equipment and ethanol free all year in my two stroke stuff. That said before rec gas was available around me I ran regular 87 for decades with no issues at all. Just run a fuel stabilizer and you'll be just fine. Some people really make way too big of a deal out of what fuel they feel they "need" to run in these things.


I've tried all the fuel stabilizers I could find. None of them help that much. When a machine sits for 10-12 months fuel stabilizer is a waste. Just shut off fuel, run engine until it dies and drain bowl. 

I never keep gasoline for more than two months. If my machines don't use it, it goes into my truck. Keep it fresh.


----------

